# Don't get this nail gun



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

pfloyd said:


> The 3 inch SMALL size Hitachi coiler is the way to go. Nice and light, minimal reloading and recoil. Only 399 up here. Love em. A lot of sites wont allow clipped heads because of shear requirements now. I dont see why anyone would use a stick nailer anymore.


personally, I wouldn't get a gun for framing that only shoots a 3" nail.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

oops


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Paslode has been very nice to us!


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

TempestV said:


> personally, I wouldn't get a gun for framing that only shoots a 3" nail.


 Why not? If codes allow it (and most here do) what difference is a quarter inch gonna make? Its not like the wall will collapse. Two pieces of dimensional is only 3 inches anyway.

But yeah, a old flintstone 3.25 gun for backup just in case is a good idea.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Cole said:


> Paslode has been very nice to us!


Same here. Full heads on the nails now come standard (with Paslode brand nails) The best part is set up and clean up takes about 5 min. combined. (airless)

We have soft tips for exterior trim now too. Takes just a few minutes to switch them over when needed.:thumbsup:


----------



## lodigirl07 (Mar 7, 2008)

*re::dont get this gun*

i love hitachi had one and used it worked great it was a stick frammer not coil i loved it so much got another one had no problems with the new one i also got the hitachi coil frammer works great got both at flea market and yard sale:gunsmilie::hammer: try using two guns at once its faster fun funny people think ur crazy:2gunslol) laugh at their looks it very funny


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

I own allot of different brands of nail guns/finish nailer's and I got to say my Bostitch coil nailer has held up well, and my Hitachi 16ga finish nailer almost 20 years old has never broken. 
Its apparent some of you guys ignore the oiling rule and would rather take your chances on ruining a nice tool, i guess thats your choice, i on the other hand oil them when its expected and up til now have never had a problem with any of my nailer's. I'm not saying the oil alone is the reason but regular maintenance doesn't hurt ,running compressors with water in them don't help either. A dry O-ring is the culprit of many broken nailer's.


----------



## BuilderRemodler (Apr 8, 2008)

New Paslodes are nice.

Break Too Fast. Have three of em needing fixing right now... tips bend and stick to easily. Air Diffuser rear adjustment screw needs a better locking washer system also. 

Hitachi seems nice but haven't used long enough to know.

We used to use Bostich and the long term hold up on em and speed of firing might actually be up on Paslode.


----------



## BuilderRemodler (Apr 8, 2008)

Like Paslode Loading and the gun functions when new.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

pfloyd said:


> Why not? If codes allow it (and most here do) what difference is a quarter inch gonna make? Its not like the wall will collapse. Two pieces of dimensional is only 3 inches anyway.
> 
> But yeah, a old flintstone 3.25 gun for backup just in case is a good idea.


Because I've seen quite a few sets of prints that spec 16 commons. That isn't a 3 1/4" nail, it's a 3 1/2". I'd even shy away from 3 1/4 for that reason. My NR90AC shoots a true 16 common, so I don't need to worry. Also, since I'm an employee, and I don't intend to continue framing after I get my engineering degree, I don't feel the need to have two guns to do the same thing with different nails. Also, I'm not buying the nails, and I've never had a boss that bought coil framing or sheathing nails.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Apr 2, 2008)

Paslode and Senco. i NEVER oil my guns and they work perfecly.
and always keep a palm nailer for those tight spots.


----------



## cmansmith (Apr 15, 2008)

*pasloade all the way*

Get a Paslode you cant go wrong. As far as coil guns go, I hate them they jam all the time. Like when you are 20 feet up on a rickety scaffolding holding a 18 inch lvl hip, yeah never again.


----------

